# Bear meat



## ted s (Sep 25, 2015)

Just received several pounds of unprocessed bear meat what can I do with it? Help


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 25, 2015)

First of all make sure you cook it properly,  bear meat is known for carrying the trichinosis parasite, and to kill that off, you're gonna want to go for a medium doneness (at LEAST 145/50). Here's some good tips and how to's i've used.                               www.state.nj.us › dep › fgw › pdf › bear
My granny used to chop and grind with pork belly and make sausage.Recipe is somewhere.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 25, 2015)

As a guy who goes to an annual beaver roast, loves squirrel pot pie, and usually enjoys a deer heart annually, I can say I have no idea what to do with bear meat.

Everytime I've had it, I walked away thinking "never again, I hope I don't die from this...."  I'm still here but I'm never one to look for bear meat.

I'm sure ground up for sausage would probably be good given the fat content.   Whole muscle... your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## sb59 (Sep 26, 2015)

I've had it, not bad but greasy. Since you can't eat it rare I made stew & pot roasts from whole muscle, meatloaf, meat balls, & sausage from ground.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 27, 2015)

The best bear roast I ever ate was cooked in a crock pot in a red wine sauce.  Slow cooked, for about 10 hours.  It was GREAT.

Gary


----------

